# Mallorca=> Tipps fürs 1. Mal?



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich beabsichtige Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni zum biken auf Mallorca zu fliegen.
Bin aber noch nie dort gewesen.

Wer wieß was?

-	wo man sich ruhig aber nicht so abgelegen einquartieren sollte
-	wer kennt schöne Touren mit Trails (bis max. S2)?
-	Was sollte man wissen?

Vorab mal Danke!!


----------



## keep-cycling (26. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich beabsichtige Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni zum biken auf Mallorca zu fliegen.
> Bin aber noch nie dort gewesen.
> ...



... zum Mountainbike war ich auch noch nicht dort, aber frag mal bei www.m-bike.com nach. In deren Gegend findet man bei GPSies auch einige MTB Touren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

danke mal


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Februar 2013)

War im Oktober 2011 in Alcudia zum biken. Trotz kauf eines MTB-Guide-Buches war das Trailerlebnis einfach eine herbe Enttäuschung. 
Viel zu oft landet man auf einmal an einem "Privado"-Schild, was auch durchgesetzt wurde. Und  den Wanderweg vom Closter Lluc Richtung Alcudia kann man wohl bestenfalls meterweise bergauf fahren, bergab hat man hier sicherlich schon mehr Spaß.

Die Touren von Didi's Coast Adventure in Alcudia hatten leider auch nur einen minimalen Singletrail-Anteil, der Rest war Teer oder Schotterweg. Auch hier führten einige Touren durch Privatgelände, was Didi aber wohl vorher abgesprochen hatte, für Alleinfahrer nicht zu empfehlen.

Mein Fazit: Zum Rennradeln sicher eine tolle Insel, ansonsten auch eine wirklich tolle Insel, auch und gerade abseits des Ballermanns, aber zum Mountainbiken gibt es wahrlich bessere Alternativen (Kanaren (La Palma, Gran Canaria, Teneriffa), Finale Ligure, Vinschgau, Dolomiten, Portes du Soleil, ...)


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

Ja, das habe ich befürchtet.
Trotzdem danke für ausführliche Schilderung!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Februar 2013)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> War im Oktober 2011 in Alcudia zum biken. Trotz kauf eines MTB-Guide-Buches war das Trailerlebnis einfach eine herbe Enttäuschung.
> Viel zu oft landet man auf einmal an einem "Privado"-Schild, was auch durchgesetzt wurde. Und  den Wanderweg vom Closter Lluc Richtung Alcudia kann man wohl bestenfalls meterweise bergauf fahren, bergab hat man hier sicherlich schon mehr Spaß.
> 
> Die Touren von Didi's Coast Adventure in Alcudia hatten leider auch nur einen minimalen Singletrail-Anteil, der Rest war Teer oder Schotterweg. Auch hier führten einige Touren durch Privatgelände, was Didi aber wohl vorher abgesprochen hatte, für Alleinfahrer nicht zu empfehlen.
> ...



Ich war schon 2006 dort, aber die Beschreibung trifft´s zu 100%, was meine Erfahrung angeht. Bin zwar nicht mit Didi gefahren, sondern wir waren in der Nähe von Pollenca (Pollentia Club Resort), aber da war es genauso. Für 1x ganz nett, aber für echten Bikeurlaub dann doch lieber woanders hin. Aber wenn du dir den Roxy Bike Thread ansiehst, da sind die Leute ja ganz begeistert!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

da gibt es eine extra Threat?
Muss ich mir mal reinziehen.
Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mein Bike da wirklich mitschleppen soll.......................


----------



## McNulty (26. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> da gibt es eine extra Threat?
> Muss ich mir mal reinziehen.
> Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mein Bike da wirklich mitschleppen soll.......................


 
SuFu "Roxy"


----------



## st-bike (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn du eher auf eigene Faust los willst, kann ich dir Tipps geben. Waren in Port de Soller in 2012.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

ja sher gerne.
Her damit bitte.


----------



## basti313 (26. Februar 2013)

> War im Oktober 2011 in Alcudia zum biken. Trotz kauf eines MTB-Guide-Buches war das Trailerlebnis einfach eine herbe Enttäuschung.


Es gibt dort halt einfach weder alte Militärwege noch neue gepflegte Trails. Das meiste sind entweder kurze Trampelpfade die Touris vom Auto zum Aussichtspunkt bringen oder schlecht gepflegte Finkawege.



> Viel zu oft landet man auf einmal an einem "Privado"-Schild, was auch durchgesetzt wurde.


Ja. Ohne Guide steht man ständig vor irgend welchen Zäunen. Mit Guide ist man in der Gruppe unterwegs die fahrtechnisch schon auf nem schlechten Finkaweg an ihre Grenzen stößt. Der Vorteil ist das man die Gruppe in der Regel nicht verlieren kann...man muss nur der Blutspur folgen. Wie es da die Leute geschmissen hat war echt übel...



> Mein Fazit: Zum Rennradeln sicher eine tolle Insel


Ich würde auch zum Teil zum Rennrad greifen. Vormittag ne schöne Tour für die Ausdauer und Nachmittag relaxen. Aber halt auch mal das MTB nehmen. Mehr als 2-3 wirklich interessante MTB Touren findet man eh kaum.



> ansonsten auch eine wirklich tolle Insel, auch und gerade abseits des Ballermanns


Finde ich nicht. Irgendwie alles voller Zäune und verdreckt. Auf schönen Trails stehen Touris mit Sandalen rum, Aussichtspunkte sind zu 90% mit dem Auto + 5min Fußmarsch erreichbar, in "versteckte" Trail wird reingeschissen, lauter NRW-Proleten, lauter unfreundliche deutsche "Servicekräfte"...



> Aber wenn du dir den Roxy Bike Thread ansiehst, da sind die Leute ja ganz begeistert!


Roxy ist auch super. Wenn ich in der Nähe wäre würde ich mit ihr ne Tour fahren und mir die Sucherei nach ner eigenen Tour sparen.



> Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mein Bike da wirklich mitschleppen soll.......................


Würde ich nicht machen. Alleine der Transport kostet so viel wie ne halbe Woche Radleihe. Dazu noch das Risiko beim Transport, bzw. die Kosten für einen unzerstörbaren Bikekoffer...
Außerdem würde ich wie gesagt eher mal den Strampler anziehen und ein Rennradl leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandango (27. Februar 2013)

Wir haben letztes Jahr im April eine Woche nur mit Bikes + Rucksack eine Tour durchs Tramatura gemacht. Das geht definitiv wenn man nichts gegen Berghochschieben bzw. Tragen hat. Die Trails bergab im Gebirge sind dann aber oftmals schon eher Richtung S2-S3. 

Vorher eine Menge Trails aufs GPS-Smartphone geschmissen (hauptsächlich von hier: http://holytrail.wordpress.com/) und wir standen damit insgesamt nur einmal vor einem Zaun (über den wir dann rüber sind...). Streckenweise gut ist auch der Weitwanderweg 221 (?). Auf dessen Route liegen auch viele Wandererhütten (Refugis) zum übernachten.
Ansonsten ist Soller ein Prima Ausgangspunkt. Nicht so stark touristisch, wunderschön inmitten der Berge gelegen und 2km von Port de Soller entfernt. 

Also man findet definitv eine Menge geiler Trails mittem im Tramatura. Gewisses Fahrkönnen und wie gesagt der Wille zum Berghochschieben sollte aber vorhanden sein. Haben das Ganze eher als eine lustige Freeridetour gesehen. Mussten am ersten Tag auch mal 700hm einen Berg runtertragen, da der "Trail" nur was für Danny Megaskill gewesen wäre.

Außerdem macht es viel viel Spaß die verbissenen Rennradlertrüppchen mit einem Grinsen auf ihrer langweiligen Straße links liegen zu lassen gut gelaunt über die Trails zu brettern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2013)

danke


----------



## stuntzi (27. Februar 2013)

Also Mallorca kommt hier in diesem Thread viel zu schlecht weg find ich. Lass dich bloss nicht abhalten! Zum Querlesen für einen "Minicross" ab Flughafen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10356022#post10356022

Keine Gatter, kein (übles) Privatgelände, keine nennenswerten (>200hm) Schiebe- und schon gar keine Tragestrecken, jeden Tag lange Trails bis max. S2, die Landschaft ist sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2013)

das baut mich wieder auf, danke.
sehe ich mir mal in ruhe an.


----------



## MTBtomson (27. Februar 2013)

Ich habe noch nie dort http://**********.com/i/images/smilies.gifgewesen
Muss ein schöner Ort sein


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2013)

Als alternative könnte ich Menorca empfehlen, eine komplette umrundung ist auf eigene Faust gut zu machen auch für die die noch nie dort waren. Selbstverständlich ist Menorca aber nicht mit Mallorca zu vergleichen da die Topografie sich sehr unterscheidet. 
Die umrundung der Insel ist ca 200 Km lang und ist Super ausgeschildert.
Google einfach mal nach Cami de Cavall oder diesen Link http://www.gr223.info/gr223%20deutsch.htm
Wobei ich erwähnen muss das die im Link geschilderte etappen 7, 8 und 9 teilweise "trage"-etappen sind. Bikevermietung findet mann in Mahon oder Ciutadella.
Ich habe die Insel in mai 2012 zu erstenmal befahren und es wird bestimmt nicht das letztemal sein. _(einige Fotos in meine Album) _
Groetjes D-Lander

PS hier ein Link von mein Kumpel Jan _(aus NL) _wo er auch noch deitails vom MTB auf Menorca bereit stellt.http://www.zeilenmenorca.nl/Zeilen_rond_Menorca/Blog/Entries/2012/8/15_Cami_de_Cavalls.html
By an goodluck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (27. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das baut mich wieder auf, danke.
> sehe ich mir mal in ruhe an.


Wie gesagt... mach dir keinen Kopf und fahr hin. Die negativen Einschätzungen hier bzgl ungepflegter Wege oder Privatgrundchaos kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, auch wenn du auf eigene Faust ohne Guide unterwegs bist. Klar gibts auf La Palma mehr Höhenunterschied und mehr Trails, aber für eine Woche bist du auch auf Malle verdammt gut aufgehoben. Mit den verlinkten Trails kannst du nix falsch machen. Und ich bin jetzt echt kein Danny-Mac-Supercheckervertrider auf dem Bike, meine Begleitung im letzten Jahr fährt bis S2 und fand auch alles toll.






Cami Arxiduc.





Auf dem Weg...





... nach Sa Calobra.

Wenn Du lieber stationär bist statt zu crossen, würde ich wie oben bereits erwähnt Soller oder Puerto Soller empfehlen, je nach Vorlieben. Von dort kannst du eigentlich fast alles im Tramuntanagebirge als Tagestour fahren, auch ohne Mietwagen.

 @Pfadfinderin, gib malle nochmal ne chance


----------



## Wandango (28. Februar 2013)

Falls das von mir geschriebene falsch rübergekommen ist. Ich fand Malle auch super und zu empfehlen! Die 700hm runtertragen am ersten Tag waren einfach Pech und eigentlich die Ausnahme. 
Aber ich fand schon, dass die meisten Trails > 800-1000hm arg verblockt waren (Teile des GR221, Col de Massanella). Gute fahrtaugliche Uphills haben wir zum Teil aus Glück gefunden oder sind Straße gefahren.


----------



## basti313 (28. Februar 2013)

> Wie gesagt... mach dir keinen Kopf und fahr hin. Die negativen Einschätzungen hier bzgl ungepflegter Wege oder Privatgrundchaos kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, auch wenn du auf eigene Faust ohne Guide unterwegs bist. Klar gibts auf La Palma mehr Höhenunterschied und mehr Trails, aber für eine Woche bist du auch auf Malle verdammt gut aufgehoben. Mit den verlinkten Trails kannst du nix falsch machen. Und ich bin jetzt echt kein Danny-Mac-Supercheckervertrider auf dem Bike, meine Begleitung im letzten Jahr fährt bis S2 und fand auch alles toll.


Ich hab mir deine Touren jetzt angeschaut. Das spielt sich ja alles im Nordwesten der Insel und praktisch nur auf kartografierten Wanderwegen mit nem enormen Transferanteil ab.
Ok...da kann nicht viel schief gehen, aber würdest du 100km dort hin fahren wenn du in den üblichen Hotelorten sitzt?
Oder lohnt sich der Flug nur zum Biken wenn ich was mache das kaum ner einfachen Transalp entspricht?
Umgekehrt ist Port Soler nicht unbedingt das Ziel wenn ich nen normalen Strandurlaub machen will und gelegentlich Biken gehen will....


----------



## stuntzi (28. Februar 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Oder lohnt sich der Flug nur zum Biken wenn ich was mache das kaum ner einfachen Transalp entspricht?


Sorry, ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz. Ist das überhaupt ne Frage?

Wenn du lieber stationär am Ballermann wohnst und Tagestouren bevorzugst, brauchst du halt ein Mietauto (oder gleich eine geführte Gruppe mit Transport). Fahrzeit von Playa de Palma nach Soller sind ca. 30 Minuten durch den Tunnel (Maut). Das geht doch noch, Palma ist relativ zentral. 

An der Südostküste wohnen (Cala Milor etc.) ist dagegen zum biken doof, die Trailmusik spielt auf Malle halt nun mal im Nordwesten. Auch von der Alcudia-Bucht ists zu weit find ich. Aber manche fahren im Urlaub ja auch gerne Auto. Für mich wärs nix.

http://goo.gl/maps/Q582j


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2013)

Hi,
ich weiß nicht, ob hier einige auf der gleichen Insel wie wir waren 

Also zunächst mal der 1. Tipp:

Benutzt die Suchfunktion! Da gibt es schon zig Threads mit allem was du brauchst.

Wir waren zweimal dort, hatten unser Appartment in Alcudia, Mietwagen und jeweils eine Woche eine Menge Spaß. Wer zum RR fahren dahinfährt, selber schuld...

Die Fotos von Stuntzi vom Westküstentrail sprechen für sich, bombig ist das dort. 

Allerdings sollte man sein Rad halbwegs beherrschen können, wer hier schon immer absteigt, wird dort wenig Spaß haben...

Gutes Buch mit vernünftigem Roadbook
Klick

grüße
sun909


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2013)

Ich bin für alle Beiträge und meinungen dankbar.
Was ich daraus mache muss ich dann entscheiden.

Über eines muss man sich im Klaren sein:
Was für den einen eine  Qual ist, ist für den anderen eine Freude.

Für mich ist z. B. die Abfahrt vom Fimbapass ein reines Vergnügen.
Am liebsten ohne Stopp durch bis zum Flussbett.
Die meisten die ich dort angetroffen habe, waren weniger begeistert......

Also, schreibt ruhig weiter, ich freue mich.


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2013)

Lesestoff (Suchfunktion  )

Westküstentrail
Weg des Herzogs
Rund um Arta
Alcudia Nordosten
Kloster Lluc
Buynyola

Damit hast du eine Woche voll 

Protektoren von Vorteil. S1-S3 sollte man fahren können/wollen. 

Kauf dir das o.g. Buch, es ist das Geld wert.

Bei Fragen einfach melden.

grüße
C.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2013)

danke,

ohne protektoren fahre ich noch nicht mal brötchen kaufen....


----------



## zoomie (13. März 2013)

Schau mal bei    Roxybike.de  !
Ich war grade 5 Tage zum biken in Cala Millor und kann die angebotenen Touren dort nur empfehlen!
Kompetentes freundlich aufgeschlossenes Personal, super schöne anspruchsvolle Touren und trails mit anschließendem 'Einkehren' und typisch mallorquinischem Essen.
Wirklich toll toll toll !!!!
Mach ich auf jeden Fall wieder!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2013)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (27. März 2013)

Interessant wie die Meinungen hier auseinandergehen.
Da schmeiß ich meine auch mal mit rein.

Malle ist zum Biken absolut großartig wenn man gerne etwas anspruchsvoll und teilweise recht steinig bergab fährt (zum CC kann ich nichts sagen).
Ich war bis jetzt 3 mal mit dem MTB da und es werden noch viele Male folgen.

Wenn man in der Nähe vom Tramuntana wohnt (z.B. Polenca, Puerto Polenca, Soller, Selva) und einen Mietwagen hat in den die Bikes passen ist man bestens gerüstet für traumhafte Tagestouren.
Ohne Mietwagen würde ich mir das nicht antun. Die Anfahrten sind zu lang. 
Wenn man nur einmal neben dem Nicht-Bike-Urlaub eine Tour fahren will ist das natürlich etwas anderes.

> wo man sich ruhig aber nicht so abgelegen einquartieren sollte

Da würde ich Soller oder Polenca empfehlen.
Beides Tramunta-nah, am Meer und mit mehr als einem Restaurant.
Mit Party auf Malle hat das aber nichts zu tun ... die ist wo anders ...

Wir sind die meisten der bis S3 Touren von http://holytrail.wordpress.com/ gefahren.
Dem Macher werde ich ewig dankbar sein.
Die Kommentare helfen die Stücke über problematisches Privatgelände wegzulassen.

Das oben verlinkte Buch hingegen kann man sich getrost schenken, es sei denn man möchte nicht mit einem GPS fahren.

Den Bericht von Stunzi werde ich mir in den nächsten Tagen zu Gemüte führen und bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen neuen Trail finden 
Sa Calobra kannte ich bis jetzt z.B. nur mit dem Rennrad.


----------



## kritimani (29. März 2013)

griass eich,

wir warn im mai 2010 in port de soller, bis auf 2 tage schlechtwetter wars perfekt. und nicht unseren fehler nachmachen, naemlich von tossals verds die druckwasserleitung zu de stauseen hoch !

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/collections/72157623957025884/

Spanische Webseiten, die mir bei der Planung geholfen haben:
http://www.pepefz.com/index.html
http://apedals.blogspot.co.at/search/label/Alfabia
http://bttersmallorca.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/torrent-des-gorg-blau-sa-fosca/#

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## Dutshlander (29. März 2013)

Und für alle induvalisten hier eine gute alternative zu Malle 
(siehe  #*17* )
By and goodluck
D-Lander


----------



## DanielIsern (4. April 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39967889"]Mallorca 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]

Ein kleinen eindruck von Mallorca. Basis station in Soller. Bald kommt nº2


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2013)

schönes video, sauber gefahren!


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2013)

DanielIsern schrieb:


> Mallorca 2012 on Vimeo
> 
> Ein kleinen eindruck von Mallorca. Basis station in Soller. Bald kommt nº2



hach, der olli , kili und daniel von letzten jahr, bin scho gspannt auf vid 2 von heuer. Morgen werd ich euch auf der insel besuchen


----------



## whurr (6. April 2013)

DanielIsern schrieb:


> Ein kleinen eindruck von Mallorca. Basis station in Soller. Bald kommt nº2



SAUBER!
Da bin ich auch auf Teil 2 gespannt.


----------



## DanielIsern (11. April 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> SAUBER!
> Da bin ich auch auf Teil 2 gespannt.



Ich auch


----------



## MalteetlaM (11. April 2013)

Ich habe mir schon Räder bei Roxybike geliehen. Keine Frage, die Leute sind super nett und kompetent. Die Touren sind für meinen Geschmack aber zu kurz.
Liegt der Schwerpunkt auf lockerer Atmosphäre und netten Leuten, dann bist du bei ihnen richtig.
Im "Parc natural de la península de Llevant" ist man wilkommen und kann super Touren machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielIsern (11. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hach, der olli , kili und daniel von letzten jahr, bin scho gspannt auf vid 2 von heuer. Morgen werd ich euch auf der insel besuchen



 Ich bin auch gespannt auf den 2en teil. Ich glaube die haten spass dieses jahr  LG Euch drei. Wir bleiben in contact


----------



## Miguel (12. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

die Trails und Offroad Wege auf Mallorca sind sehr viel besser als es insgesamt hier beschrieben wird. 
Mallorca ist jedoch nichts für Anfänger. Das Gebiet ist steinig und verblockt. Wer gerne technisch fährt kommt jedoch voll auf seine Kosten. Dabei ist das Tramuntana Gebirge im Nordwesten sicher dem Osten vorzuziehen. 
Das Gebiet um Esporles zählt für mich zum Besten was Mallorca zu bieten hat. Es hat die höchste Traildichte der Insel. Allerdings sind die Trails nicht ganz einfach zu finden. Hier sollte man sich besser einen Guide buchen oder einen Einheimischen Biker, der Bock hat mit zu fahren. 
Auf Mallorca sollte man auch etwas experimentierfreudig sein und bedenken, dass man vorher überall hochfahren muss, wo man runter möchte. Es gibt keine Lifte wie in den Alpen. 
Und übrigens: Den alten Pilgerweg von Pollenca zum Kloster Lluc kann man ohne abzusteigen hochfahren. Allerdings macht die ganze Tour im Uhrzeigersinn mehr Spaß. 
Wenn man also in Pollenca ist über Caimari anfahren, dort hoch (brutaler Anstieg) aber sau geil. Und dann über Coll Pelat und Binifaldo herunter nach Pollenca. 
Damit diese rudimentärten Beschreibung auch gefunden werden können guckst Du hier: 

Die besten Topographischen Karten sind zur Zeit: 
Mapa I Guia Excursionista 1:25000
Editorial Alpina
Geo/Estel
ISBN 84-8090-151-9 (Karte Nord)
ISBN 84-8090-162-4 (Karte Central)
ISBN 84-8090-236-1 (Karte Sud)

Kleines Problem der Karten. Es fehlt bei der Karte Nord der Bereich Alcudia. Da gibt es nix Gescheites. Höchsten die alten Militärkarten im Maßstab 1.50000

Thema GPS: 
Bei Holytrails gibt es ne ganze Menge an Daten. Nicht immer ganz glücklich. Die Einstufung in die "S" Bereiche ist halt doch recht subjektiv. Ausprobieren macht den Meister. 
Weiterhin findet ihr auf vamos24.com im Bereich Mountainbike Mallorca eine Menge Info zu Thema Freeride und einen Bericht aus 2011 zum Download. Ebenfalls sind dort 7 GPS Tourdaten zu finden. Weitere Infos bekommt man, wenn man dort anruft. 
Die Bilder des Freerideshootings sprechen für sich 

Hey Daniel, geiles Video. Die Cingles des Son Rul.lan sind der Hammer. In den Weg drück ich Ende April die Stollenreifen  Bin gespannt auf Eure Fortsetzung. 
Derweil könnt Ihr auch mal hier schauen. Da findet Ihr noch *mehr Videos* zum Thema MTB auf Mallorca. 

Gruß
Miguel


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2013)

geb ich dir recht, einfach a traum die insel, und die wege


----------



## DieMucke (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre jedes Jahr zum biken nach Mallorca. Zum Mountainbiken gehts bei uns immer nach Cala Ratjada. Dort gibt es eine Bike-Station, die Räder und geführte Touren anbieten. Der Anbieter heißt www.m-bike.com. Bikes und Touren sind top. Wir waren immer sehr zufrieden.

Zu den Touren selber: Vom Anspruch her, denke ich kommt das S2 sehr nah. Montags macht M-Bike aber auch vor der ersten Tour ein kleines Techniktraining. Ich bin schon alle Touren mitgefahren und kann alle empfehlen. 

Der Norden/Westen von Mallorca ist ja zum MTB fahren auch schön, aber dort sind die Trails dann oft schon sehr kniffelig. Da muss man schon sehr gut fahren können, um nicht ständig zu schieben zu müssen.

Also, mein Tipp für Touren um die S2 ist Cala Ratjada.

Grüße

dieMucke


----------



## MattReichert (27. April 2013)

Viele Einträge hier sind einfach ernsthaft abschreckend!

Dem muss ich gern entgegen wirken, denn Mallorca hat einiges zu bieten. Für mich war das Biken auf Malle genial und echt vielseitig. 

Meine Mallorca Bikeurlaube waren super, 2011 das erste Mal allein unterwegs und mit eigenem Bike, dann 2012 mit meiner Freundin zusammen sind wir bei Bike and Kite (Port Pollenca) geführte MTB Touren gefahren. 
www.bikeandkite.com

Fazit nach 4 Touren: es gibt wohl Singletrails und geile Downhills auf Mallorca. Es ist es wert! 
Die hätte ich nur schwer allein gefunden. Der Guide Kai war super und mal ein richtiger Mountainbiker! Meine Freundin, nicht ganz so draufgängerisch wie ich, hat sich aber auch super wohl gefühlt, denn einen Lady Guide gibts auch!

Die Organisation der Touren war einwandfrei. 3 der 4 Touren gingen mit Transfer, so waren wir direkt am Einstieg der Touren und gleich im Gelände, wenig Asphalt! Das fanden die anderen in der Gruppe genauso gut wie ich.
So wollen das Mountainbiker!
Und das überzeugt zum Wiederkommen.

Hoffe nun doch einige mal wachgerüttelt zu haben...try it first!


----------



## keep-cycling (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo!
Ich war in den letzten zwei Wochen in Cala Ratjada bei M-Bike. Die Bikes waren gut gepflegt und die Touren abwechslungsreich. Kann ich ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (22. Mai 2013)

st-bike schrieb:


> Wenn du eher auf eigene Faust los willst, kann ich dir Tipps geben. Waren in Port de Soller in 2012.



Da sich die Anfragen häufen, habe ich mal vier unserer Touren bei gps-tour.info eingestellt.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117723.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117721.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117719.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117718.html

Viel Spass auf Mallorca


----------



## peter muc (23. Mai 2013)

st-bike schrieb:


> Da sich die Anfragen häufen, habe ich mal vier unserer Touren bei gps-tour.info eingestellt.
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117723.html
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117721.html
> ...


----------



## Kims (23. Mai 2013)

Wir waren zu fünft in Felanitx zum Campen und es war traumhaft. Es ist dort genial zum biken und wandern. Und das Kloster San Salvador ist nicht weit entfernt und soll wohl das Mekka der Radsportler sein. Aber Berge und Wälder ohne Ende. Diese Finca mit Campingplatz kann ich wärmstens empfehlen und 10min vom Meer entfernt.


----------



## DanielIsern (26. Mai 2013)

Noch einen Mallorca eindruck. Oli, Killi & Daniel auf Mallorca II

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/313849/


----------



## account2.0 (10. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Mallebiker. Nach einigem Suchen hab ich das hier als interessantesten Mallethread gefunden und werde den hiermit mal wiederbeleben. Habe für Ende Sep Ballermann gebucht (gab sonst nix mehr), da ich keinen Führerschein habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man das Rad im Bus mitnehmen kann?
Da ich auch kein GPS habe (aber gute Erfahrungen mit Mosertouren am Lago) wollte ich auch wg. dem Buch fragen, ob das nicht schon veraltet ist (Routen inzwischen über verbotenes Privatgelände). So steht das zumindest in den Amazonbewertungen. Ausserdem sollen die Touren im Buch auch nicht soooo anspruchsvoll sein. Suche eher hohe Trailschwierigkeitsgrade, darf auch gerne etwas verblockt sein, Flowtrails eher unnötig. Möchte auch keine geführten Touren fahren, nur notfalls, wenn ich selbst überhaupt nichts finde.



sun909 schrieb:


> ...Gutes Buch mit vernünftigem Roadbook
> Klick
> 
> grüße
> sun909





whurr schrieb:


> ...Das oben verlinkte Buch hingegen kann man sich getrost schenken, es sei denn man möchte nicht mit einem GPS fahren.


Gibt es von Palma aus irgendwas gescheites zu fahren oder ist das grundsätzlich hoffnungslos? Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar Leute, die es ebenfalls nur bis zum Ballermann geschafft haben und irgendwie zu den Trails finden mussten. Danke schonmal.


----------



## whurr (16. September 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Ballermann gebucht (gab sonst nix mehr), da ich keinen Führerschein habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man das Rad im Bus mitnehmen kann? ...



Puh, ohne Auto, nicht geführt und vom Ballermann ... da haste Dir nicht gerade die Besten Vorraussetzungen geschaffen.

Wenn Du mit "im Bus mitnehmen" vom Flughafen aus meinst, geht das. 
Soviel ich weiß, allerdings nur wenn man es vorher auch beim Veranstalter gebucht hat. 
Wie es bzgl. Bus sonst aus sieht weiß ich nicht.



account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Da ich auch kein GPS habe ... wollte ich auch wg. dem Buch fragen, ob das nicht schon veraltet ist (Routen inzwischen über verbotenes Privatgelände)... Ausserdem sollen die Touren im Buch auch nicht soooo anspruchsvoll sein ...



Wenn man kein GPS hat, ist das Buch durchaus gut.
Es sind auch einige wirklich anspruchsvolle Touren drin (z.B. Talaia D'Alcudia, Castell D'Alaro, Reitweg des Erzherzogs).
Die hier verlinkten Filme zeigen Dir, dass das nichts für Anfänger ist.
Ob viele Beschreibungen mitlerweile fehlerhaft sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ein Abgleich mit http://holytrail.wordpress.com/ und den dort gemachten Kommentaren sollte Dich vor Überraschungen bewaren.

Wenn Du allerdings kein Auto/Shuttle für die Anreise hast, bringt Dir das Buch von La Palma aus nichts.



account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Gibt es von Palma aus irgendwas gescheites zu fahren oder ist das grundsätzlich hoffnungslos? ...



Ob man von La Palma aus mit dem Rad noch sinnvoll irgendwo hin kommt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Viel Spaß wird die Anreise zum "Spot" aber wohl nicht machen und eine ganze Weile dauern.
Am nähesten sind wohl Valdemossa und Bunyola.



account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Möchte auch keine geführten Touren fahren ...



Das wär in Deiner Situation aber wohl das Beste.
Vielleicht findest Du einen Anbieter der von der Ecke aus zu den interessanten Orten shuttelt.

Ich drück die Daumen, dass Du das irgendwie hin bekommst (berichte doch mal wenn Du wieder zurück bist).
Und beim nächsten Mal buche einfach Soller, Alcudia oder Pollenca


----------



## account2.0 (19. September 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen, dass Du das irgendwie hin bekommst (berichte doch mal wenn Du wieder zurück bist).
> Und beim nächsten Mal buche einfach Soller, Alcudia oder Pollenca


Hi, ich bin jetzt vor Ort, Ballermann vor der Tür. Die Entfernung zu den  eigentlichen Bergen ist tatsächlich das Problem. Bin hier schon viel  Rad gefahren, meistens auf Asphalt. Der gleiche öffentliche Bus (Linie  211 nach Soller) hat mich gestern mitgenommen, heute nicht, ist also  voll Lotterie und schlecht bis garnicht planbar.
Habe mich an den weiter oben verlinkten holy trails orientiert (http://holytrail.wordpress.com/) und die in Google earth geladen (zu KML konvertiert). Zusammen mit einer Karte 1/40 000 geht das so la la. Bunyola hab ich gefunden (Genial, http://holytrail.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/bunyola-penyals-dhonor-straight-line-down/). Soller Senders dagegen (http://holytrail.wordpress.com/2010/06/03/soller-senders-alfabia-soller-the-catcher-in-the-shrub/) musste ich heute wieder unverrichteter Dinge zurück. Also schon mal gute und schlechte Erfahrungen.
A pro pos: 1. schlechte Erfahrung am Flughafen: Als Pauschalreisender  gehört zur Reise auch der Transfer zum Hotel. Gilt nur für den Menschen  aber nicht für das Fahrrad! Dafür wollten die dann allen Ernstes 50  haben, sind knapp 10 km. Bin dann für 25 mit dem Taxi gefahren. Hier  gleich die 2. schlechte Erfahrung: Taxifahrer und Tourisupermärkte  betrügen beim Rausgeld! Habs nicht geglaubt, ist mir aber mindestens 2  mal passiert.
Hoffe, dass ich hier noch ein paar gute Sachen werde melden können.


----------



## whurr (19. September 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Bunyola hab ich gefunden (Genial, http://holytrail.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/bunyola-penyals-dhonor-straight-line-down/) ...



Wenn Dir das gefallen hat, dann fahr auch die andere Bunyola Runde.
http://holytrail.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/bunyola-a-day-in-the-woods/
Beachte den Kommentar. Der Teil von St. Maria zurück nach Bunyola ist Mist.
Kannst ja direkt von St. Maria wieder zurück nach La Palma fahren.



account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Soller Senders dagegen (http://holytrail.wordpress.com/2010/06/03/soller-senders-alfabia-soller-the-catcher-in-the-shrub/) musste ich heute wieder unverrichteter Dinge zurück ...



Warum?
Die Tour kenn ich nocht nicht. Wäre also über Details dankbar.
Am besten natürlich auch gleich als Kommentar auf Holytrail, dann hilft es allen.



account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Hier gleich die 2. schlechte Erfahrung: Taxifahrer und Tourisupermärkte betrügen beim Rausgeld! Habs nicht geglaubt, ist mir aber mindestens 2 mal passiert ...



Oh, das kenne ich nur aus anderen Ländern.
Schade.
Allerdings ist La Palma jetzt auch nicht wirklich mit dem Rest von Mallorca zu vergleichen.



account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Hoffe, dass ich hier noch ein paar gute Sachen werde melden können.



Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## account2.0 (21. September 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> ...Warum?
> Die Tour kenn ich nocht nicht. Wäre also über Details dankbar.
> Am besten natürlich auch gleich als Kommentar auf Holytrail, dann hilft es allen....


(Soller Senders) Ich habe schlichtweg den Trail nicht gefunden, kann an mir gelegen haben oder existiert nicht mehr? Jedenfalls war ab dem Abzweig von der Passstrasse (Nähe km-Stein 20 oder 21) privat und verboten beschildert, der Zaun neben dem Tor aber so runtergetreten, als würden hier öfters Leute trotzdem durch. Daher mein Verdacht, dass wg. des Verbots der Trail durch Nichtbenutzung wieder zugewachsen ist. Der Trail soll direkt hinter der Finca losgehen, die auch deutlich auf G-earth erkennbar ist:





Habe evtl. in der falschen Richtung gesucht (zu weit links=nördlich) und das ne ganze Weile zw. Steinen und Disteln. Dann war da die ganze Zeit das schlecht Gefühl wg. des Verbots und beim Suchen seh ich dann auch noch ein Auto zur Senderstation hochfahren. Deswegen habe ich dann auch eine alternative aus der Karte sausen lassen, für die ich wieder zu den Sendern hätte hochfahren müssen. Möchte aber jetzt nciht den Trail als nichtexistent kommentieren, nur weil ich vielleicht zu doof war. Auf jeden Fall nur mit GPS probieren!
Habe gestern und heute mich mit den 2 Touren von Llosseta aus beschäftigt, weil das mit dem Zug erreichbar ist. Kurz gesagt: viel Rock und wenig Roll. Die Touren haben die gleiche Auffahrt und umrunden einen Berg gegen den Uhrzeiger:




Wobei Auffahrt schon gelogen ist, man muss die ganze Zeit schieben/tragen. Dabei kam ich so langsam voran, dass ich mir den Plan machte, einfach das gleiche wieder runter zu fahren, sobald es zu spät würde. Genau das würde ich auch jedem als eigentliche Tour empfehlen. Beim Hochschleppen sieht man nämlich schon sehr gut, ob man sowas überhaupt schwierigkeitsmässig runterfahren möchte. Ich bin dann bis zur Abzweigung zum Gipfel gekommen, ein Viertel der Umrundung. Der Rückweg war auch echtes Trailglück, erfordert aber schon viel Technik, viele Kehren mit Hinterradversetzen etwa. Würde man wohl so als mind. S3 bezeichnen, steil, verblockt, unflowig. Das war gestern. Da hab ich mir gedacht, da man hier eh nicht hoch fahren kann, schieb ich heute einfach den Weg in der Gegenrichtung des Downhills hoch um zu sehen, wie der dann so ist (rote Tour, "fun guaranteed", "S4-5"). Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der "Downhill" ein ständiges auf und ab ist. Dachte, das hört irgendwann mal auf und bin dann bis zur Stelle gekommen, wo Ketten zum Festhalten an der Felswand sind wg. Absturzgefahr. Dort hab ich dann endgültig meinen Aufenthalt mit Rad auf dieser Seite als Komplettschwachsinn eingesehen und bin zurück. Die Bergabstücke auf dieser Seite waren dann auch nochmal deutlich schwerer und gefährlicher als die vom Vortag. Bin dann auch diesen Weg noch mal hoch und wieder runter, soweit es die Zeit noch erlaubte, um überhaupt heute noch was gemacht zu haben, was man als Fahrradfahren bezeichnen kann.
Werde das auch alles kommentieren, aber Du wirst ja nicht gleich die nächsten Tage hier rumfahren, oder?


----------



## whurr (21. September 2013)

Super, DANKE für die detailierte Beschreibung 

Auch die Lloseta Touren sind wir noch nicht gefahren, da uns die Beschreibung abgeschreckt hat (exausting, uphill on hiking trails, +5h, etc.) ... war wohl eine (aus unserer Sicht) richtige Entscheidung 



account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Werde das auch alles kommentieren, aber  Du wirst ja nicht gleich die nächsten Tage hier rumfahren, oder?



Ne, leider erst wieder im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (21. September 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> ... Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der "Downhill" ein ständiges auf und ab ist. ...



Fiel mir gerade noch dazu ein.
Irgendwie scheint er sowas nicht für erwähnenswert zu halten.
Bei der Alaro Tour ist der Teil ab Orient auch ein ständiges Auf und Ab bei dem null Flow aufkommt ohne das er ein Wort dazu geschrieben hat.

"its just breathtaking and a fun ride here. Watch out for some steep rocky sections!"

Der Teil vor Orient ist allerdings echt nett.


----------



## account2.0 (28. September 2013)

Hi, bin leider schon wieder viel zu früh zurück, hätte gern noch etwas länger dauern dürfen.
Wegen der guten Erreichbarkeit hatte ich am Ende nur noch Lloseta gefahren: Die grüne Route  (siehe Abb. oben) habe ich ebenfalls erst mal in umgekehrter Richtung  ausgetestet, bevor ich sie dann am letzten Tag gefahren bin (unter  Auslassung der Gipfeltour zum Puig de LOfre). Im Gegensatz zur roten Route  gibt es hier lediglich eine einzige Sektion weit oben im Downhill, wo  man noch mal ein Stück hoch muss, ansonsten gehts nur bergab. Angegeben  ist S3, ich finde die Abfahrt vergleichbar derjenigen am Gardasee, wo  man halb den Altissimo hochfährt bis zu den Sendemasten und dann immer  geradeaus runter und am Seeufer zurück, kennen sicherlich viele hier. Es  ist steil (30%+) und gelegentlich geröllig aber dafür gibt es keine  Spitzkehren, da man immer geradeaus der Wasserleitung vom Stausee aus  folgt. Selten Absturzgefahr, mehrere Tunnel, LED-Lampe am Lenker  ausreichend. Die Auffahrt nach dem Refugio ist wiegesagt eigentlich  unfahrbar steil, bis man oben in flacheres Gelände kommt, wo es schon  mehr fahrbare Passagen gibt (wenngleich das auch mancher bestreiten  würde). Hier geht es vorwiegend bergauf, nicht so steil, aber auf gröbstem  Pflaster und vielen verblockten Stellen, bis man zur Abzweigung zum  Gipfel (Puig Tossal Verts) kommt, den man umrundet (hier umkehren, wenn man den Uphill als downhill wieder zurück will). Ab hier geht die  Umrundung problemlos bergab bzw. eben weiter, bis man zum beschriebenen  Grillplatz und dann zum Stausee kommt. Hier kann man entscheiden, ob man  die rote Suizidroute (ab Grillplatz), die Gipfelfahrt der grünen Route oder, wie ich,  gleich den Downhill der grünen Route weiterfährt. Anstrengende Tour, aber  lohnenswert. 


whurr schrieb:


> ... Alaro Tour ...


Wenn man den Downhill runter ist, gibt es übrigens eine Wanderwegabzweigung nach Alaro, evtl. gibt es hier Kombinationsmöglichkeiten der Routen, konnte ich aber uhrzeitmässig nicht mehr ausprobieren.
Danke noch mal für die Tips, hoffe, dass ich irgendwann mal wieder her kommen werde. Werde noch ein paar Bilder einstellen, jetzt fahr ich aber  selber erst man etwas Fahrrad.


----------



## whurr (1. Oktober 2013)

Jo, Urlaub ist immer zu schnell wieder vorbei 



account2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Downhill runter ist, gibt es übrigens eine Wanderwegabzweigung nach Alaro, evtl. gibt es hier Kombinationsmöglichkeiten der Routen, konnte ich aber uhrzeitmässig nicht mehr ausprobieren.



Meinst Du da wo der Trail an der Strasse nach Orient rauskommt?
Bei 39.736624,2.775241 ?


----------



## Wandango (1. Oktober 2013)

Also zum Soller Sender "Trail". Wir haben den damals gefunden..denke ich zumindest. Irgendwo hinter dem Haus bei ein paar Steinhügeln waren ein paar alte Markierungen und dann Steinhäufchen zu sehen. 
Aber das Ding wäre etwas für Chris Akrigg gewesen aber nix für uns. War wirklich hammerschwer und verblockt und meiner Meinung nach nicht fahrbar. Würde mich nun auch nicht als komplett talentfrei bezeichnen.
Wir haben dann im Endeffekt 600hm getragen.


----------



## account2.0 (1. Oktober 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Jo, Urlaub ist immer zu schnell wieder vorbei
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Nein, sondern ziemlich genau die Stelle, wo man wieder an der Auffahrt raus kommt (roter Pfeil, Höhenprofil der grünen Route). Da fängt auch ein Tal an (hab ich mal gelb gepunktet, wo der Weg vermutlich langgeht), das Richtung der Strasse Alaro - Orient weisst. Dort war ein Schild Richtung Alaro, es ging aber erst mal bergauf. Deswegen wollte ich auch keine Experimente wagen. Da scheinen schon noch einige km dazwischen zu liegen. Der gelbe Pin ist die Stelle, die Du meinst, die Alaro-Route ist orange.
Man kann übrigens mit dem Auto noch 5 bis 6km die beschriebene Route von Lloseta aus fahren, bis man zum ersten Tor kommt. Dort gibt es allerdings nur eine Handvoll Parkplätze und unterwegs eigentlich gar keine, deswegen fängt die Tour wohl schon in L. an. Wenn man mit dem Zug fährt, könnte es ganz nett sein, den Wanderweg nach Alaro zu fahren und von dort zum nächsten Bahnhof. Hätte jetzt voll Lust, das mal auszuprobieren...


----------



## account2.0 (1. Oktober 2013)

Wandango schrieb:


> Also zum Soller Sender "Trail". Wir haben den damals gefunden..denke ich zumindest. Irgendwo hinter dem Haus bei ein paar Steinhügeln waren ein paar alte Markierungen und dann Steinhäufchen zu sehen.
> Aber das Ding wäre etwas für Chris Akrigg gewesen aber nix für uns. War wirklich hammerschwer und verblockt und meiner Meinung nach nicht fahrbar. Würde mich nun auch nicht als komplett talentfrei bezeichnen.
> Wir haben dann im Endeffekt 600hm getragen.


Ja, hab wohl wirklich in der falschen Richtung gesucht. Hatte das so im Kopf, dass man durch diesen Baranco muss, der da anfängt. Aber stattdessen muss man ja erst mal über diese Kante und dann erst runter. Die Finca war jetzt eingezäunt, man kommt aber drumherum, wenn man erst mal den Weg oberhalb langfährt.
Wann wart Ihr denn da? Musstet Ihr auch bei dem Abzweig von der normalen Strasse Verbotsschilder (proprieta privada und so) ignorieren?
Schwierigkeitsgrad muss man bei holy trails wohl wirklich genau hinsehen, wenn da schwer steht, dann ist der das auch, wie bei dem Urmoser vom Gardasee. Der Sender-Trail ist auch in meiner Karte (world map project, 1 : 40 000) rot, also schwer, eingezeichnet - schwer für Wanderer! Hatte auch wiegesagt mal die schwere Route von Lloseta aus gegen die Fahrrichtung ausprobiert und dann für mich als zu schwer und gefährlich erachtet.


----------



## whurr (4. Oktober 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> Nein, sondern ziemlich genau die Stelle, wo man wieder an der Auffahrt raus kommt (roter Pfeil, Höhenprofil der grünen Route). Da fängt auch ein Tal an (hab ich mal gelb gepunktet, wo der Weg vermutlich langgeht), das Richtung der Strasse Alaro - Orient weisst. Dort war ein Schild Richtung Alaro, es ging aber erst mal bergauf. Deswegen wollte ich auch keine Experimente wagen. Da scheinen schon noch einige km dazwischen zu liegen. Der gelbe Pin ist die Stelle, die Du meinst, die Alaro-Route ist orange.



ah, das hatte ich falsch verstanden.
Ich dachte Du meintest eine Variation der Alaro Tour.
Aber Du meintest ein Verbinden von Lloseta und Alaro.


----------

